# AP Royal Oak or Patek Philippe Nautilus?



## SIDDMOHAN

Folks - been saving for one of these 2 watches for my 35th birthday next year. Would love to hear what forum members think.
Personally I love them both, may eventually work hard to own both ;-) but any suggestions / opinions on what to get now...
Thanks!


----------



## rodia77

Whichever you love more.


----------



## STEVIE

PP ~ in a heart beat.


----------



## forsberg

+1 PP


----------



## MH434

Both watches are top quality and both designs are from the mind of the same man, the late Gerald Genta. To me these are both slightly different takes on the notion of a luxury sports watch. In the end it would come down to personal preference, and for me that would be the AP. isn't it great that we are all different! There is no wrong choice here.


----------



## DCOmegafan

PP.


----------



## Omjlc

Patek. AP's water resistance (or lack thereof) is an issue for me.


----------



## Slider817

It's really personal preference, and what other watches you already own, how does it fit in with your collection?

I just picked up this Dual Time Royal Oak, and could not be happier, I hope to get the Aquanaut in the neer future


----------



## GETS

I really love both watches and think that the PP Nautilus could be my very next buy - but when I faced the same choice a few weeks ago I went with the AP Royal Oak.

If you haven't seen the AP Royal Oak in the flesh or had it on the wrist tit is hard to say (from photographs alone) why it is really such a lovely looking, beautifully designed thing.


----------



## luxonian

Audemars all the way my man. They both are sharp, but being a younger fellow, I would have to say the Audemars is more contemporary. The dial on the patek reminds of one of those sunburst clocks from the late 70's - 80's.

Just MO.


----------



## willibwa

Audemars is the way to go at your age. Maybe a Patek for the lady to complement. Cheers~!


----------



## SIDDMOHAN

I think I have to follow GETS advice and see the two side by side and on the wrist. I think the PP will end up looking more bulky than I want...
The AP has the Gerald Genta original heritage and that's what draws me. The other is the fact that other AP's dont really do it for me... so the RO it may just be...
but PP is PP at the end of th day 

Please keep the suggestions coming - it's a pleasure just to hear from all you well-heeled people


----------



## KCWrist

SIDDMOHAN said:


> I think I have to follow GETS advice and see the two side by side and on the wrist. I think the PP will end up looking more bulky than I want...
> The AP has the Gerald Genta original heritage and that's what draws me. The other is the fact that other AP's dont really do it for me... so the RO it may just be...
> but PP is PP at the end of th day
> 
> Please keep the suggestions coming - it's a pleasure just to hear from all you well-heeled people


He did the Nautilus as well, as well as the Omega Constellation, and IWC Ingenieur. His design language permeates almost all of WISdom.

To answer the original question, I say AP RO. Though to be more contemporary I might go with a RO Jumbo. I like the Nautilus, but the polished surfaces and dial don't engage me as much as the brushed finish, tapisserie dial and sublime bracelet on the RO.


----------



## celter

I would choose the AP 15202, then the PP Nautilus 5711 and then the AP 15300. Since you have a 15202 in your picture that would be my choice.


----------



## amine

I would get the AP15202 as suggested above, not the new Jumbo (41mm) though, i don't like the new design of the AP rotor nor the 41mm size nor the logo at 6'oclock position, there should be no problem tracking down a BNIB 15202 or even a used one for a very good price, i have the 15300 in my collection and even though i like it a lot i still prefer the 15202 to it, too bad i didn't find one at the right price when i was hunting for the RO, the jumbo 15202 in my opinion has a better sport/chic feeling than the nautilus 5711 and is less subject to obvious scratches and wear signs (Brushed/matt finish Vs. Mirror finish on the 5711). At the end of the day you're the one who knows better which one speaks to you more and fits better with your lifestyle, when i wanted to buy a nautilus PP i went for the more interesting design 5712 due to its sport/chic/casual/formal look (of course in my opinion) and didn't find the more simplistic design of the 5711 too appealing to me, nor the 5980 which is quite a large PP compared to other offerings from this house, the 5980 is an interesting timepiece and surely is beautiful...how i just wish it was slightly smaller in diameter, i'd have bought one just for its features (chrono and WR) so instead i'll pick the 5960p any day of the week. Now to sum it up, i really recommend the 15202 if you're looking for a true genta design and a watch that can be dressed up/down so easily, and even though i own a 15300, i see myself buying a 15202 anytime if i find a good deal. Good luck with your decision.

Cheers


----------



## Watcheroo

Super tough choice. Is this going to be your only watch? If yes, go PP. Especially if you're not going to get another one for a while. 

The AP is a fantastic watch, and you sound like this is the one you want. It's a beauty and you will love it.

Regardless, make sure you try them both on before you decide. 

Cheers!


----------



## samanator

I have had a few of the PP Nautilus models on my wrist recently and this would be my choice. To be fair I've never actually seen an AP Royal Oak in the steel, but I can't see it besting the Nautilus.


----------



## Michael the Psycho

The new Royal Oaks with center seconds are quite a step back... The lume is a thin line rather than completely filled, unlike the older models. Unacceptable. "Sausage" lume was part of the beauty.

Take the Patek.


----------



## Feederwise

+1 for the AP!

Both awesome watches but in my view this is not the best PP example (as in, there are more desirable PP designs), but this is one of the best APs. Have to stress I love them both but if I had to choose...


----------



## uscmatt99

Such a tough call. I've tried on a Nautilus, albeit one with complications, the 5712 I believe. Very comfortable on the bracelet and oh soooo beautiful in person. But I don't think it's right for me, right now at least. I'm 35 and want something a little sportier and retro avant-garde. I wore a friend's ROO with croc strap for a week (what a friend!), but haven't tried on any of the Royal Oaks. The Offshore was not terribly comfortable on my wrist, mostly because of the deployant. I'm looking forward to trying on the 15202, 15300, and 15400 on bracelets all at the same time, stainless steel of course. I prefer the AP's for my intended usage, and it's such an iconic piece. But in the end I really need to see how they look and feel on my wrist to make the call.


----------



## Athram

+1 for the AP

I just happen to prefer the styling of the AP over the PP.


----------



## JP Chestnut

These are really different looking watches to me. Do you like the exposed screws of the AP? Do you like the extended case which mimics the crown guard on the PP? Also, this style of bracelet can be fairly inflexible, so make sure they're equally comfortable to wear.


----------



## Babka

Both are superb in their own way. However, if I had a choice to choose only one, I would definitely choose the AP. When I first glanced at the rubber clad at an AD, I was mesmerized and felt as though it was something from the future.


----------



## Bidle

For sure the PP. Still really don't like the screws on top which can't turn.

Do have to say I like the photo's from the new ultra thin. Also the changes made to the clasp en movement. Really wonder how the dial is irl. 

Although the AP made a good progress I prefer the Nautilus and off course the 010 which is the 'original' version. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## wwiibuff

PP will keep it's value better


----------



## Bidle

wwiibuff said:


> PP will keep it's value better


Never care to much about value. Buy what I like!


----------



## Oboema Sesetokoe

If your age is under 45, AP;
If your age is + 45, PP. 

I am 35, i have an AP RO 26022 in RG. And i didn't regret buying this.


----------



## westlake

I have both. Nautilus is stunning but it seems to catch marks/scratches easier on the band than the Royal Oak. I was told to watch out for dings on the Royal Oak bezel but that hasn’t happened yet. Both watches are the pinnacle of luxury sport watches so you can’t go wrong either way.

Decision comes down to how/where you will normally wear the watch. Royal Oak IMHO is the sportier of the two and is probably a tad more versatile. Nautilus is dressier and probably needs a bit more protection.


----------



## drhr

Of course, the one that appeals the most as others have opined, but if it was me, AP RO all the way. It just gets my heart pumping big time . . . . . .


----------



## DCOmegafan

PP. I don't get the appeal of the RO at all.


----------



## TK-421

i would never buy a watch without a second hand, or at least a view of the heartbeat. you might as well get a quartz. you need to know the watch is ALIVE!


----------



## myclue

aproo!


----------



## BenL

My preference is for the APRO, unless you were referring to the Nautilus moonphase. That watch is stunning.


----------



## Ashgard

Based on this fact, looks like i have to KIV mine for qutie awhile 



Oboema Sesetokoe said:


> If your age is under 45, AP;
> If your age is + 45, PP.
> 
> I am 35, i have an AP RO 26022 in RG. And i didn't regret buying this.


----------



## omega-rolex

Patek Philippe all the way! I've loved the Audemars Piguet Royal Oak watches for a long time, but the Nautilus is just a fantastic watch, would choose it over AP any day.


----------



## Pilgrim7

I thought AP initially, then I tried the Nautilus on...

Oh...my...Lord!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Get the Patek...


----------



## a_laksmana

PP Nautilus!


----------



## Tick Talk

I'm glad to see all this buzz about the Nautilus and RO; keeps Vacheron Constantin's Overseas status as _the_ stealth watch ;-)


----------



## Roller.959

My thought exactly Tick Talk. Having handled both the RO and Nautilus, Nautilus for me. But you aren't going wrong with either. Good Luck!


----------



## Roller.959

.


----------



## omega1234

Tick Talk said:


> I'm glad to see all this buzz about the Nautilus and RO; keeps Vacheron Constantin's Overseas status as _the_ stealth watch ;-)
> 
> View attachment 877929


The overseas is my favorite of the 3. I hope to add one in the future.


----------



## Tick Talk

Roller.959 said:


> By the way Tick Talk...did I just read somewhere that you won a contest?


Yes indeed, but its bad manners to discuss another forum ;-)


----------



## Roller.959

.


----------



## jb68902

The PP. Having held and seen it in person, it's gorgeous. Both designed by the same man, if you didn't know; they are quite similar in nature. However, the PP just seems so much more tasteful. Don't let the squarish case throw you off, the watch is spectacular in person. Plus, it's a Patek Philippe.


----------



## woodsworth

15202 for me, please!

Also, the VC Overseas Chronograph sub-dials throw the whole watch off kilter, IMO.


----------



## Bidle

@TS: And did you made a choice!? Already have the Nautilus on the wrist? ;-)


----------



## SIDDMOHAN

Folks - tried out this today at the AD:









What a watch and what a bracelet!

Saw APRO 41mm black dial too. But I like the older more compact dial - now just want to try out the 15300 with the blue dial...

Should keep me going for some time... Am not thinking of the PP right now. Somehow I agree with the comments that it seems more suited for an older person (no offence).


----------



## Raff

Have you considered the PP Aquanaut at all? I think it's a much nicer watch than the Nautilus









On the black strap it's even nicer (IMO)


----------



## Flurrpy

Heck, if you can afford one, surely you can afford both!


----------



## Trel

I would put my lot in with the Royal Oak. (I have, in fact.) The Nautilus is an awesome piece, no doubt about it, but I think its design has not aged as gracefully as the Royal Oak's. The Nautilus looks more like a watch from the 1970's than the Royal Oak. 

The design of the Royal Oak, with its stronger lugs, screwed bezel, and aggressive angles is a more masculine, I think.

In the Nautilus's defense, however, I will admit that the Nautilus's bracelet is far superior to the Royal Oak's. The AP's bracelet always feels slightly stiff, whereas the Nautilus's bracelet drapes beautifully and disappears on the wrist.


----------



## heuerolexomega

For a Nautilus i like this one


----------



## a_laksmana

I like Patek Philip Nautilus! It's unique and less common. It seems AP is releasing too many of Royal Oak. I feel it loses its exclusivity and cheapens it.


----------



## replicator

PP is pretty exclusive, but I still prefer the RO.

Maybe when I'm 40+ I'll get a Nautilus.

Here is my RO dual time.


----------



## Tick Talk

mn85 said:


> 15202 for me, please!
> 
> Also, the VC Overseas Chronograph sub-dials throw the whole watch off kilter, IMO.


OTOH, perhaps you have one leg shorter than the other? )


----------



## SIDDMOHAN

Congrats on the Nautilus - I am sure you are enjoying it... post some pics please.


----------



## Bidle

SIDDMOHAN said:


> Congrats on the Nautilus - I am sure you are enjoying it... post some pics please.


? Who


----------



## SIDDMOHAN

Bidle said:


> ? Who


Bidle, from your last post I thought you got the Nautilus... but maybe not 
I do like the PP ref with the leather strap.


----------



## SIDDMOHAN

heuerolexomega said:


> For a Nautilus i like this one
> View attachment 890163


Hey - what's the reference on this - it's gorgeous...
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bidle

SIDDMOHAN said:


> Bidle, from your last post I thought you got the Nautilus... but maybe not
> I do like the PP ref with the leather strap.


Aah, okay! Yes I own one, but already have it quit some time.


----------



## heuerolexomega

SIDDMOHAN said:


> Hey - what's the reference on this - it's gorgeous...
> Thanks for sharing.


That's the "Patek Philippe Nautilus Annual Calendar" Reference 5726A
It's a beauty....


----------



## G Francis

I've been fortunate enough to have had both at the same time and ended up selling both! Each watch had service issues. The PP stopped working after 6 months as the winder came out. It was repaired under warranty and then stopped working again 10 months later. I will say in fairness to Patek they repaired the watch both times in a speedy fashion and under warranty. The RO..... Well, it broke (literally!) after a couple of years. It went back for 10 months ( it was a 15202 ) and I got an £850 bill. The hands were not affixed properly and moved so it went back for another 3 months....
meanwhile my Rolex Sub just kept going all through these issues.
i would say this, when I sold them I made a profit on the 5711/1A which was just as well as I took a complete bath on the RO!


----------



## retrodrive

That is a scary story. I am set on a 41mm RO but now I need to do some research into aftermarket warranty for that watch.


----------



## Omjlc

SIDDMOHAN said:


> Hey - what's the reference on this - it's gorgeous...
> Thanks for sharing.


Handled this one is the flesh a week ago. My goodness, what a watch. The white dial version is my grail.


----------



## yessir69

I like the Nautilus. Here is mine.


----------



## andylliao

21,600(3Hz) vs 28,800(4Hz) Which one you choose? Want more accuracy or want less ?!?


----------



## socalbreeze

Neither one....APROO FTMFTW


----------



## aksingh

AP RO for me. Some dont like the screws but I do, theyre made of white gold, as are the markers and hands, nice luxurious touch.


----------



## BenL

My vote for the APRO. The chrono Nautilus is a different story though...


----------



## a_laksmana

I am biased since I already own a classic AP Royal Oak so this time I feel like getting a PP Nautilus. My wrist size is 6.25" so the 36mm AP RO suits me really well! 39mm is borderline big!

If you want to get PP that can compete with AP RO, get PP5712!


----------



## a_laksmana

Btw, this is my 36mm AP RO Phase de Lune. 








You should take wrist shots for both watches and compare the photos side by side! Then follow your heart!


----------



## shnjb

Is it just me or is the RO more appealing to the younger crowd?


----------



## a_laksmana

I think APRO appeals to all ages. In my opinion it is Gentas best. From the brushed and partial polished case, iconic bezel with rugged screws, tapisserie dial with 3D look, double link brushed bracelet and its lock. Really its well thought and balanced. Even the diameter of the watch is carefully restrained at 33-39mm even though the entire world seems to move to beyond 40mm diameter. 

Unfortunately the offshore line seems to try to appeal to fashion or trend by coming out with all kinds of dials red green pink brown etc, new bezel shapes and bigger size. I consider the offshore line is destroying this iconic design and image. I hope AP realizes this soon and stop the atrocities they commit through many celebrities. But again this is my opinion.


----------



## Illuminati01

As a guy in his 30's, I would definitely pick the AP. I got the same one and still love it after 7yrs of usage!

The only issue I (currently) have is the maintenance service, which quite amazed me (see link). However, at this moment I think this is caused by my AD....

Link: https://www.watchuseek.com/f381/am-i-getting-screwed-servicing-my-ap-my-ad-795379.html


----------



## Sextant

As for the age consideration, I am in mid 40's but would go with APRO. It just looks very timeless. PP Nautilus is the awesome watch but it looks a bit stuck in 70's.


----------



## heuerolexomega

For me the real question is: PP Calatrava 5119R or AP Royal Oak Ultra thin?
Just my preference.


----------



## Bidle

heuerolexomega said:


> For me the real question is: PP Calatrava 5119R or AP Royal Oak Ultra thin?
> Just my preference.


Well, that are two complete different kind of watches,...... both very nice.


----------



## SIDDMOHAN

Well it started out in favour of the PP but I think the RO fans are on to it now 
Shows that both the watches have a strong following. I am loving the RO at the moment just waiting to get my hands on it.


----------



## GETS

a_laksmana said:


> Unfortunately the offshore line seems to try to appeal to fashion or trend by coming out with all kinds of dials red green pink brown etc, new bezel shapes and bigger size. I consider the offshore line is destroying this iconic design and image. I hope AP realizes this soon and stop the atrocities they commit through many celebrities. But again this is my opinion.


^ What he said 100%

For my taste? This is a great post.


----------



## Drksaint

Personally, I don't like either but if I had to choose I'd go with the AP...doesn't matter how old you are. I don't like that Patek at all.


----------



## Crunchy

For steel,I would go with the AP. Looks more like a sports watch and more rugged. I'd reserve yellow or white gold for patek tho.


----------



## agong

I'm usually not a royal oak fan. But this watch is exception. Its classic and very versatile. Definitelt AP in this case.


----------



## systemcrasher

I vote Patek. Simply because I want one :-d


----------



## Bidle

Really like this thread, only too bad it hasn't got a poll!


----------



## shnjb

yeah seriously. why no poll?


----------



## mark1958

AP... just looks nicer to me.. my own taste


----------



## grandpa88

Big fan of AP...have a ROO and shopping for a RG RO chrono version. Service is astronomical but so is PP.


----------



## kkchome

I prefer the AP myself. I'm still up in the air whether I want to go with a RO or a VC Overseas Chronograph. The AP is much more common here, so I am leaning more towards the VC.


----------



## amine

kkchome said:


> I prefer the AP myself. I'm still up in the air whether I want to go with a RO or a VC Overseas Chronograph. The AP is much more common here, so I am leaning more towards the VC.


I haven't seen AP royal oak in the wild that often in HK, the only few times i spotted someone wearing an AP were in Central (my work area) and TST (mainland tourists). I'd say the more common models there that i've seen everywhere and worn by everyone are Rolex sub, Milgauss GV (women especially) and Panerai (i've been living here since 2003).


----------



## heuerolexomega

kkchome said:


> I prefer the AP myself. I'm still up in the air whether I want to go with a RO or a VC Overseas Chronograph. The AP is much more common here, so I am leaning more towards the VC.


I own both, don't ask me which one I prefer because that's a hard one. But I would say that the AP is more versatile than the VC. When I sold my Datejust I replaced with the RO. But also I would say that is true the VC overseas Chrono is less common than the RO in general. And between the Overseas Date, Dual time and Chrono, the Chrono would be my choice, I like it's readability: not as plain as the Date or as busy as the Dual time. And for the first time I don't have issues reading the Chrono.


----------



## Firmin

Royal Oak over Nautilus any day of the week mate. The nautilus doesn't really appeal to me, looks a bit odd and round for my liking. The Royal Oak has a much more distinctive design.


----------



## Farris

So what did you decide?

i am deciding between either a chrono moon phase RG Nautilus or Royal Oak.


----------



## mleok

Farris said:


> i am deciding between either a chrono moon phase RG Nautilus or Royal Oak.


I know there's the 5712 Moonphase/Power Reserve Nautilus, and the 5980 Chronograph Nautilus, but I'm not aware of a Nautilus that combines both features.


----------



## jforozco

heuerolexomega said:


> For a Nautilus i like this one
> View attachment 890163


I would have to agree with this 100%. I personally own a 5726/1A which is the bracelet version of this watch and it is even better than the 5726A that you see on this picture. With that said to your original question I would say this.

I would get the AP 15202 extra thin, it is awesome, so comfortable, so light and it is the original design for this watch. This is a little bit less expensive than the Patek 5711 and then i would use that money to buy the 5726/1A. It is my favorite (obviously) our of all Nautilus versions. The plain is nice but that watch looks better with a little bit of a more interesting dial (complication). The 5712 or the 5726 are the way to go here. I like the more balanced dial of the 5726.

So in summary.

1. AP 15202
2. PP 5726A or 1A

here some pics enjoy!


----------



## Tourbeon




----------



## jforozco

Tourbeon said:


>


i cant see what you posted...


----------



## Hatman14

I'd go for the AP I've never understood everyone's fascination with the nautilus, it just doesn't do it for me in the slightest! I'm a big fan of the RO tho!


----------



## shnjb

Hatman14 said:


> I'd go for the AP I've never understood everyone's fascination with the nautilus, it just doesn't do it for me in the slightest! I'm a big fan of the RO tho!


Well it wears quite nicely and it's also from patek...


----------



## heuerolexomega

Get both! Problem solved !


----------



## shnjb

heuerolexomega said:


> Get both! Problem solved !


That is definitely the way to go!


----------



## jforozco

heuerolexomega said:


> Get both! Problem solved !


+1 if your collection does not have a Patek and an AP, then its not complete.


----------



## shnjb

jforozco said:


> +1 if your collection does not have a Patek and an AP, then its not complete.


Yes.
I need a royal oak ASAP.


----------



## Hatman14

shnjb said:


> Well it wears quite nicely and it's also from patek...


I'm sure it does. Tho I'm not a patek fan really, the brand does nothing for me, names not enough for me to like it, just the nautilus is the one I really don't get from them,


----------



## shnjb

Hatman14 said:


> I'm sure it does. Tho I'm not a patek fan really, the brand does nothing for me, names not enough for me to like it, just the nautilus is the one I really don't get from them,


Not everyone is a fan of pp.
From your watch list, it appears you are not a huge fan of the high end dress watches.


----------



## Hatman14

shnjb said:


> Not everyone is a fan of pp.
> From your watch list, it appears you are not a huge fan of the high end dress watches.


Sounds like a bit of a sniping comment! Not everyone can afford to drop that kind of mine on a dress watch! And What's that got to do with this thread? Both watches in question are sports watches!


----------



## enraged4

Love the royal oak.


----------



## Crunchy

PP if you ask me!


----------



## lmcgbaj

I would take the PP in this case.


----------



## Liquidsugar

PP. way too many APs around.


----------



## Timepieces of Class

AP Royal Oak all the way, PP has a water resistant issue that come up in a couple of their model, other than that the same individual is behind both brands with fine movements and class.


----------



## mleok

Hatman14 said:


> Sounds like a bit of a sniping comment! Not everyone can afford to drop that kind of mine on a dress watch! And What's that got to do with this thread? Both watches in question are sports watches!


I think the point was that with the exception of the Nautilus sports watches, Patek is famous for their high-end dress watches, so unless you have a preference for another brand of high-end dress watches, the fact that you don't like Patek doesn't really say much, since you just aren't a fan of high-end dress watches in general.


----------



## Hatman14

mleok said:


> I think the point was that with the exception of the Nautilus sports watches, Patek is famous for their high-end dress watches, so unless you have a preference for another brand of high-end dress watches, the fact that you don't like Patek doesn't really say much, since you just aren't a fan of high-end dress watches in general.


I'm a huge fan of high end dress watches, ALS is my favourite brand and they make amazing high end dress watches, the way his comment came across didn't say that to me at all, sounded like a dig, how can he tell by my collection that I can't like high end dress watches, just cus I don't have the budget to own one doesn't mean I don't like them! The original point of my reply was that the nautilus didn't do anything for me and that I like the AP which is one of my favourite sports watches, then he made that comment, which was pretty Unnecessary seeing as it had nothing to do with my reply or the watches in question.


----------



## entropy96

Liquidsugar said:


> PP. way too many APs around.


+1

I'm the type of person who usually veers away from the mainstream, except for a few pieces like the Rolex Sub and DW-6900 G-Shocks.


----------



## BusyTimmy

Patek, but in white please.


----------



## GETS

Hatman14 said:


> Sounds like a bit of a sniping comment! Not everyone can afford to drop that kind of mine on a dress watch! And What's that got to do with this thread? Both watches in question are sports watches!


I think he was referring more to the style of watch that you own rather than your budget? I honestly haven't seen one mealy mouthed post about finances from any High End watch owner in here and I would be surprised if he was commenting upon your ability to drop $30k on a watch.


----------



## Hatman14

GETS said:


> I think he was referring more to the style of watch that you own rather than your budget? I honestly haven't seen one mealy mouthed post about finances from any High End watch owner in here and I would be surprised if he was commenting upon your ability to drop $30k on a watch.


I'd like to think so, but let's be honest, he said by your watch list you're not a fan of high end dress watches, which to me implies that because I don't have one means I can't be a fan or maybe that I don't own one maybe means I can't voice my opinion? Who knows, the fact the thread is about 2 sports watches is the best bit, you're right tho, the high end forum is friendly and budget or lack of isn't ever mentioned, I'm quite proud of my little collection too


----------



## shnjb

Hatman,

I was just saying that it didn't seem like you were a fan of high end dress watches judging from your collection (I didn't know you were a fan of lange so this was obviously false) so the fact that you said Patek the brand does little for you is hardly surprising.
Since most of what I saw from your collection were sporty watches, that is what I commented on.
Besides, anyone who likes U Boat is probably not going to like Patek since Patek is decidedly less modern/sporty than most other brands.

I was not commenting on your finances. That would be totally uncalled for.
I should have typed "I guess you are not a fan of dress watches" but I am often typing hastily on my phone while doing something else.

I do like some of your watches, including the IWX Mark XVIi.
I am a huge fan of the way their watches look.


----------



## Hatman14

shnjb said:


> Hatman,
> 
> I was just saying that it didn't seem like you were a fan of high end dress watches judging from your collection (I didn't know you were a fan of lange so this was obviously false) so the fact that you said Patek the brand does little for you is hardly surprising.
> Since most of what I saw from your collection were sporty watches, that is what I commented on.
> Besides, anyone who likes U Boat is probably not going to like Patek since Patek is decidedly less modern/sporty than most other brands.
> 
> I was not commenting on your finances. That would be totally uncalled for.
> I should have typed "I guess you are not a fan of dress watches" but I am often typing hastily on my phone while doing something else.
> 
> I do like some of your watches, including the IWX Mark XVIi.
> I am a huge fan of the way their watches look.


That's cool, I appreciate the reply, yeah I mainly have sporty watches, I have a few dress watches but nothing high end, i would love a lange 1, and while patek doesn't do much for me, I fully appreciate the brand and why people love them, admittedly not the nautilus, but that's just me, and the uboat hardly gets worn anymore, more if I'm drinking or in the gym, but GETS posted a pic of a patek in another thread about finished movements that is amazing! (black face, breguet style hands) I think the reason patek doesn't do much for me is I'm into simple cleaner watches and the majority of pateks I see have complications, which are awesome, just not to my taste, the langes I like are the cleaner models too, and thanks for the comment on the IWC too.


----------



## bsodmike

Timepieces of Class said:


> AP Royal Oak all the way, PP has a water resistant issue that come up in a couple of their model, other than that the same individual is behind both brands with fine movements and class.


Tad confused by your comment, 'same individual is behind both brands'? That's not the case with AP/PP. Also, which models are you referring to re. the water-resistance issue? Most of the gents pieces have some water resistance - my 5146 does not have a screw down crown and is rated to 30m and my 5127 with a screw down crown is also water-resistant to 30m.

I am aware their Minute Repeaters are only dust-proof, but no one would really risk exposing these pieces to water anyways.


----------



## shnjb

Maybe he was referring to the fact that both were Gerald Genta designs?


----------



## GETS

shnjb said:


> Maybe he was referring to the fact that both were Gerald Genta designs?


I'm 100% sure that he was.


----------



## bsodmike

Oh right... I was focussed on 'execution' rather than design inspiration


----------



## mleok

Hatman14 said:


> That's cool, I appreciate the reply, yeah I mainly have sporty watches, I have a few dress watches but nothing high end, i would love a lange 1, and while patek doesn't do much for me, I fully appreciate the brand and why people love them, admittedly not the nautilus, but that's just me, and the uboat hardly gets worn anymore, more if I'm drinking or in the gym, but GETS posted a pic of a patek in another thread about finished movements that is amazing! (black face, breguet style hands) I think the reason patek doesn't do much for me is I'm into simple cleaner watches and the majority of pateks I see have complications, which are awesome, just not to my taste, the langes I like are the cleaner models too, and thanks for the comment on the IWC too.


There are plenty of simple and elegant Patek Calatravas, like the 5119, 5127, etc. In any case, I don't think of the ALS Lange 1 as a classic dress watch, something like the Richard Lange or Saxonia would be more in keeping with what I consider a dress watch.


----------



## shnjb

mleok said:


> There are plenty of simple and elegant Patek Calatravas, like the 5119, 5127, etc. In any case, I don't think of the ALS Lange 1 as a classic dress watch, something like the Richard Lange or Saxonia would be more in keeping with what I consider a dress watch.


I agree.
Lange 1 is about as dressy as a Patek chronograph.
And I agree that the 5127 is beautiful although I'm biased.


----------



## Hatman14

mleok said:


> There are plenty of simple and elegant Patek Calatravas, like the 5119, 5127, etc. In any case, I don't think of the ALS Lange 1 as a classic dress watch, something like the Richard Lange or Saxonia would be more in keeping with what I consider a dress watch.


Yeah I agree the lange 1 isn't a classic dress watch, like the saxonia or Richard lange, but if I ever did buy one it would have to make do as a dress watch


----------



## Hatman14

shnjb said:


> I agree.
> Lange 1 is about as dressy as a Patek chronograph.
> And I agree that the 5127 is beautiful although I'm biased.


That is beautiful, by far the nicest calatrava I've seen!


----------



## shnjb

Hatman14 said:


> That is beautiful, by far the nicest calatrava I've seen!


I have warm fuzzy feelings even if u didn't mean it. Lol


----------



## Hatman14

shnjb said:


> I have warm fuzzy feelings even if u didn't mean it. Lol


Haha, I wouldn't say it if I didn't mean it! That really is a nice watch!


----------



## bsodmike

Hatman14 said:


> Haha, I wouldn't say it if I didn't mean it! That really is a nice watch!


As for the 5127, I've got to agree!


----------



## SpeedShift

For me I would save up and eventually get both of them. Which one first? PP


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## artec

Leaving aside the varying views on the watches' appearances, is there any functional difference among the movements or are they all effectively the same?


----------



## sebastien1975

artec said:


> Leaving aside the varying views on the watches' appearances, is there any functional difference among the movements or are they all effectively the same?


Nautilus (most recent model, not the original Jumbo) has a second hand, while the RO15202 does not have any. Also Nautilus movement is in-house, while RO15202 has a JLC920 movement (the only movement that was used by PP, AP and VC ).


----------



## HRC-E.B.

shnjb said:


> Well it wears quite nicely and it's also from patek...


That's exactly my feeling: I think that if the Nautilus is as sought after as it is because it's a Patek. It seems to me that if the Royal Oak was a Patek and the Nautilus an AP, noone would ever even give the Nautilus a second thought...


----------



## HRC-E.B.

artec said:


> Leaving aside the varying views on the watches' appearances, is there any functional difference among the movements or are they all effectively the same?


From a horological significance point of view, I think the AP 2121 (really a JLC 920 ébauche finished by AP) is a stellar movement, widely appreciated by watchmakers, horologists and connaisseurs alike. For a long time (maybe still is?) the thinnest full-rotor automatic movement around, yet it is still a functionally sound and sturdy design, despite its thinness. The Patek 324 movement is much more "run of the mill" in terms of design, and many experts find it is not quite as attractive as previous-generation Patek movements that preceded it. That does not make it bad; some experts will say you are not getting as much value in an entry-level Patek movement as you are getting in a complicated Patek movement, or (given the high price) compared to a simple movement from other brands.

From a pure movement standpoint, I think the AP 2121 in the Royal Oak Jumbo is a notch above the Patek 324, even though the actual complete watches seem to compete with one another (with the Patek winning the price wars).


----------



## shnjb

I don't know much about movements but the rotor on the 15202 is a lot more pretty to look at than my 324's rotor (same one used in about 50% of Pateks it seems).










But still, I will probably end up opting for the one found in most APs since I prefer the edgy design of the Offshore models coming from a stern watch like the Calatrava.










Not to say I don't like this though.


----------



## premoon

AP for me; looks more sporty and young. Nevertheless if it can help, they both were designed by the GENIUS Gerald Genta.....


----------

